

Never Change What You Stand For - kevinchau
http://kevinchau.org/post/52466971467/never-change-what-you-stand-for

======
LemonadeBoy
I agree never change what you stand for but to figure out what you stand for
is lot harder than people think. People change, ideas change, law change and
situations change. Things i stood for six years ago are different than things
i stand for today.

